# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Lexoni libra falas online pa pasur nevojë për shkarkim

## Neteorm

Një veçori e mire në këtë uebfaqe është mundësia për të shfletuar libra online në bazë të autorëve ose në bazë të librave më të vlerësuar nga lexuesit. Një opsion i këtillë  ua mundëson njerëzve të gjejnë libra të cilat janë në interest ë tyre HotFreeBook.


Për shembull, mund të lexoni libra falas si ajo *Xha Gorio* për tematika shoqërore në një pension familjar të Parisit të autorit *Honore de Balzak*


*Disa veçori për libra online*


Shërbim falas, pa ndonjë pagesë për lexim  lexoni sa të doni.

Më shumë se 20,000 libra falas të plotë.

Klikoni në fjalë për tua parë kuptimin.

Shkoni në HotFreeBook dhe provojeni. Në fund, mos ngurroni të na i tregoni përshtypjet tuaja për këtë faqe.
*/PCWorld Albanian*

----------

